# Jeremy meeks with brown eyes



## BearBoy (Mar 6, 2022)

Vs


----------



## Kroker (Mar 6, 2022)

This is the 999th times it got posted here


----------



## Deleted member 18086 (Mar 6, 2022)

blue eye is halo for men and failo for women


----------



## BearBoy (Mar 6, 2022)

Kroker said:


> This is the 999th times it got posted here


link?


----------



## germanlooks (Mar 6, 2022)

Would be still a criminal


----------



## Birdcell (Mar 6, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> Would be still a criminal


I would mog him with A10 eyes , brutaly tbh


----------



## BearBoy (Mar 6, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> Would be still a criminal


Brown eyes just dont suit him, he looks like a cuck for some reason


----------



## Birdcell (Mar 6, 2022)

BearBoy said:


> Brown eyes just dont suit him, he looks like a cuck for some reason


Yes , I mog him brutally


----------



## BearBoy (Mar 6, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> Yes , I mog him brutally


Check dis nigga


----------



## Deleted member 17829 (Mar 6, 2022)

BeyondHope said:


> blue eye is halo for men and failo for women


how


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Mar 6, 2022)

Predeterminism said:


> how


Cope, blue eyes are a win for both genders, and especially ethnics it is extremely exotic .


----------



## Chinlet Ascension (Mar 6, 2022)

Eye color is important but a little overrated here. For ethnics, it makes a huge difference. For someone with a really distinctly European set of features, like Mad Mikkelsen, it doesn't hurt much.


----------



## Deleted member 18159 (Mar 6, 2022)

Would still be on probation and living off welfare if he had brown eyes


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Mar 6, 2022)

Chinlet Ascension said:


> Eye color is important but a little overrated here. For ethnics, it makes a huge difference. For someone with a really distinctly European set of features, like Mad Mikkelsen, it doesn't hurt much.



It's not a significant boost in smv for white males. For ethnics it seems to jack up their smv dramatically. My guess is it just looks so exotic on a ethnic. Ethnics know the red pill and hence why Toni mahfud and that other e boy from Lebanon, yousef

Yousef Samwah







Toni Mahfud







Toni Mahfud btw did the greatest looksmax ever. His surgery doesn't look to noticeable to the undistinguished eyes.


Toni Mahfud Surgery Transformation.

_







Note that their is no official confirmation that he got surgery . He would obviously never admit it. Their is also speculation he has dark brown eyes and wears contacts all the time and went to the lengths like Yousef to photoshop their baby pics with blue eyes.Youself also we dont know if we got surgery or contacts. Regardless, Lebanese and Turkish people blue eyes/hazel eyes does exist, but it's not that common like people would think. _


----------



## BearBoy (Mar 7, 2022)

Chinlet Ascension said:


> Eye color is important but a little overrated here. For ethnics, it makes a huge difference. For someone with a really distinctly European set of features, like Mad Mikkelsen, it doesn't hurt much.


Yes but even a white person can get tanned / brown skin and the blue eyes would look good on them.


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Mar 7, 2022)

this eye colour morphs are always shit since they can’t add the glow/reflection that eyes have irl 















instead you just give him soulless eyes which are largely unrelated to eye colour 









and before you retards get on my ass, yes coloured eyes always mog brown eyes. blue>>brown 

but eye colour is probably not the reason why you or someone else is incel


----------



## BearBoy (Mar 7, 2022)

Aesthetics_III said:


> this eye colour morphs are always shit since they can’t add the glow/reflection that eyes have irl
> 
> View attachment 1580258
> View attachment 1580259
> ...


just blue / gray, green eyes mog brown eyes to death, and you can ascend with them alot.

I know a way to get grayish eyes without contact lenses and they look crazy good


----------



## Korea (Mar 7, 2022)

You guys are actually retarded bro.

"Still be a criminal".

Just ignore is 99.9th percentile facial structure.

LMAO. IQ test failed.


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Mar 7, 2022)

BearBoy said:


> just blue / gray, green eyes mog brown eyes to death, and you can ascend with them alot.



i know 



BearBoy said:


> I know a way to get grayish eyes without contact lenses and they look crazy good



that’s cool


----------



## BearBoy (Mar 7, 2022)

Korea said:


> You guys are actually retarded bro.
> 
> "Still be a criminal".
> 
> ...


Gag on my dick bitch


----------



## Deleted member 15669 (Mar 7, 2022)

BearBoy said:


> just blue / gray, green eyes mog brown eyes to death, and you can ascend with them alot.
> 
> I know a way to get grayish eyes without contact lenses and they look crazy good


how?


----------



## Korea (Mar 7, 2022)

BearBoy said:


> Gag on my dick bitch


Yikes, you're a faggot.
Very sussy.


----------



## BearBoy (Mar 7, 2022)

Enkidu said:


> how?


Not gonna say


----------



## Korea (Mar 7, 2022)

Enkidu said:


> how?


You can't be serious...


----------



## BearBoy (Mar 7, 2022)

Korea said:


> Yikes, you're a faggot.
> Very sussy.


No you are because you are gagging on my dick.


----------



## Korea (Mar 7, 2022)

BearBoy said:


> No you are because you are gagging on my dick.


No I'm not.

I'm in your mothers room fucking her.


----------



## bogii (Mar 7, 2022)

BearBoy said:


> Not gonna say


why would you bring it up then? to brag?


----------



## Deleted member 15669 (Mar 7, 2022)

Korea said:


> You can't be serious...


wym i dont actually believe him lmao


----------



## BearBoy (Mar 7, 2022)

Korea said:


> No I'm not.
> 
> I'm in your mothers room fucking her.


No thats not true you are gagging on my dick right now.


----------



## BearBoy (Mar 7, 2022)

gobi said:


> why would you bring it up then? to brag?


Yes to brag


Enkidu said:


> wym i dont actually believe him lmao


Good


----------



## Korea (Mar 7, 2022)

BearBoy said:


> No thats not true you are gagging on my dick right now.


I just got done with your mother.

I'm on my way to your auties house right now to fuck her too.


----------



## BearBoy (Mar 7, 2022)

Korea said:


> I just got done with your mother.
> 
> I'm on my way to your auties house right now to fuck her too.


You are having hallucinations from too much gagging. Enough now start to ride my dick slave bitch.


----------



## Korea (Mar 7, 2022)

BearBoy said:


> You are having hallucinations from too much gagging. Enough now start to ride my dick slave bitch.


I've just arrived to your aunties house.

I see her in the window, she's completely naked wating on me to knock on the door.

I can't wait to abuse this slut.


----------



## BearBoy (Mar 7, 2022)

Korea said:


> I've just arrived to your aunties house.
> 
> I see her in the window, she's completely naked wating on me to knock on the door.
> 
> I can't wait to abuse this slut.


My aunty is dead i raped her and killed her. 

You are having hallucinations my slut, now get on my dick and ride it like the little whore you are


----------



## Korea (Mar 7, 2022)

BearBoy said:


> My aunty is dead i raped her and killed her.
> 
> You are having hallucinations my slut, now get on my dick and ride it like the little whore you are


Yea, I just now figured out your Aunty is dead.

Great for me, your other sister was at her house.

I will fuck her instead.


----------



## BearBoy (Mar 7, 2022)

Korea said:


> Yea, I just now figured out your Aunty is dead.
> 
> Great for me, your other sister was at her house.
> 
> I will fuck her instead.


I ate my sister since i was really hungry she is gone aswell.

Shut the fuck up and RIDE this cock.


----------



## Deleted member 15748 (Mar 7, 2022)

I thnk hazel eyes that look yellow, + dark pheno is also very attractive, as good as blue eyes imo


----------



## volcelfatcel (Mar 7, 2022)

Another mutt in the ghetto with brown eyes
Blue eyes is his entire appeal and he still doesnt look good because he is bald, eyebrowless and collagenless now @germanlooks


----------



## Korea (Mar 7, 2022)

BearBoy said:


> I ate my sister since i was really hungry she is gone aswell.
> 
> Shut the fuck up and RIDE this cock.


Yea, I just found out about your sister.

Your mom was worried I'd find out, so she followed me here I guess.

I will begin to fuck your mom again since she wants round 2 so bad.


----------



## BearBoy (Mar 7, 2022)

Korea said:


> Yea, I just found out about your sister.
> 
> Your mom was worried I'd find out, so she followed me here I guess.
> 
> I will begin to fuck your mom again since she wants round 2 so bad.


Good job riding me, now im going to drown you in my cum open your mouth bitch


----------



## Korea (Mar 7, 2022)

BearBoy said:


> Good job riding me, now im going to drown you in my cum open your mouth bitch


Yea, I actually just got done saying this to your mother.

She's totally worn out right now, but she wants more.

I think I'll be doing doggystyle with her next.

How do you feel about that?


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Mar 7, 2022)

and people here say only shape matters


----------



## Korea (Mar 7, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> and people here say only shape matters


You're coping if you think he still wouldn't be a model.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Mar 7, 2022)

Korea said:


> You guys are actually retarded bro.
> 
> "Still be a criminal".
> 
> ...


stop with your bone coping and ratio coping 
he'd still be a criminal, he is bald and eyebrowless

his eyes are 99.9% of his appeal


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Mar 7, 2022)

Korea said:


> You're coping if you think he still wouldn't be a model.


He would be rotting in prison


----------



## Korea (Mar 7, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> stop with your bone coping and ratio coping
> he'd still be a criminal, he is bald and eyebrowless
> 
> his eyes are 99.9% of his appeal


No they aren't bro LMAO.

His facial structure is literally one of the best.

Modelling only really cares about bones bro.

Not denying his eye color helped, but it's insane to say he wouldn't be modelling rn.


----------



## Korea (Mar 7, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> He would be rotting in prison


COPE. IS. STRONG. TODAY.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Mar 7, 2022)

Korea said:


> No they aren't bro LMAO.
> 
> His facial structure is literally one of the best.
> 
> ...


He wouldn’t be because he literally looks like another one of the 1000x mutts that appear in a mugshot lmao

His eye color his 99% of his appeal and striking factor it contrasts well with his skin tone @germanlooks

You always ratio and bonecope


----------



## Korea (Mar 7, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> He wouldn’t be because he literally looks like another one of the 1000x mutts that appear in a mugshot lmao
> 
> His eye color his 99% of his appeal and striking factor it contrasts well with his skin tone @germanlooks
> 
> You always ratio and bonecope


How on earth am I "bonecoping".

Also, you CANNOT find another mullato with a mugshot like that. This is a cope for sure.

His eyes aren't even THAT BRIGHT in other pictures.

If what you were saying is remotely true, his career would be dead already.


----------



## Deleted member 18175 (Mar 7, 2022)

BearBoy said:


> just blue / gray, green eyes mog brown eyes to death, and you can ascend with them alot.
> 
> I know a way to get grayish eyes without contact lenses and they look crazy good


bro im 15, how can i fraud some mogger eye color without getting caught, i cant live in contacts. FFs only if there was permanent surgery or some shit.


----------



## alriodai (Mar 7, 2022)

Korea said:


> You guys are actually retarded bro.
> 
> "Still be a criminal".
> 
> ...


niggas show top tier men faces and morph them with / without eye color and be like "omg brutal"

its the mere exposure effect were so used to see meeks w blue eyes that its weird to see him w soulless eyes 

i know some niggas with blue/green colored eyes that get no bitches cus bad bones.

yes it is a halo no point in denying it but eyebrowseyelasheseyeshape matter more than color


----------



## Korea (Mar 7, 2022)

alriodai said:


> niggas show top tier men faces and morph them with / without eye color and be like "omg brutal"
> 
> its the mere exposure effect were so used to see meeks w blue eyes that its weird to see him w soulless eyes


THIS.


alriodai said:


> i know some niggas with blue/green colored eyes that get no bitches cus bad bones.
> 
> yes it is a halo no point in denying it but eyebrowseyelasheseyeshape matter more than color


I've never denyed his eye color halos him, but saying he'd still be a prisoner is just retarded.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Mar 7, 2022)

Korea said:


> How on earth am I "bonecoping".
> 
> Also, you CANNOT find another mullato with a mugshot like that. This is a cope for sure.


Literally just lol @germanlooks

Meeks is an utterly overrated man without his eye color, the guy on the right absolutely eviscerates him


----------



## BearBoy (Mar 7, 2022)

Article said:


> bro im 15, how can i fraud some mogger eye color without getting caught, i cant live in contacts. FFs only if there was permanent surgery or some shit.


PM me


----------



## Korea (Mar 7, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> Literally just lol @germanlooks
> 
> Meeks is an utterly overrated man without his eye color, the guy on the right absolutely eviscerates him
> View attachment 1580364


LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.

A dreadhead lowclass mutt.

Meeks has him beat by atleast an entire PSL point bro lol.

Also, that guy on the right has lightly colored eyes, but is still in prison and irrelavent.

If anything you just proved my point, Meeks has an insane bone structure.


----------



## germanlooks (Mar 7, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> He wouldn’t be because he literally looks like another one of the 1000x mutts that appear in a mugshot lmao
> 
> His eye color his 99% of his appeal and striking factor it contrasts well with his skin tone @germanlooks
> 
> You always ratio and bonecope


From my point of view his whole face definitely has the look for being a supermodel.

The eye color is just what really set him apart and made him look so outstanding and striking.
And I don’t know if his mugshot would have blown up that much of it wasn’t for his light blue eyes.

I can’t say for sure if he would have become a model with brown eyes. He has the facial bone structure for it but it’s mainly his eye area including the color which makes his face so unique.

Nonetheless if he would have been a model with brown eyes or not he still would have been really good looking
@Korea


----------



## volcelfatcel (Mar 7, 2022)

Korea said:


> LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.
> 
> A dreadhead lowclass mutt.
> 
> ...


meeks doesnt mog shit lmao 
right guy mogs him so fucking hard in the eyes of women.


----------



## Deleted member 15917 (Mar 7, 2022)

BearBoy said:


> I know a way to get grayish eyes without contact lenses and they look crazy good


How?


----------



## Korea (Mar 7, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> meeks doesnt mog shit lmao
> right guy mogs him so fucking hard in the eyes of women.


There's no way lol.

Meeks has him beat in.
-EYE AREA
-Lips
-Cheekbones
-Jaw
-Coloring

They are tied on noses.

They only thing that random mutt has over meeks is eyebrows. Which is why he's still in prison.


----------



## BearBoy (Mar 7, 2022)

retard_205 said:


> How?


I dont wanna share it around but it works 100% and no problems.


----------



## Korea (Mar 7, 2022)

retard_205 said:


> How?


I know how.

He told me.


----------



## BearBoy (Mar 7, 2022)

Korea said:


> I know how.
> 
> He told me.


No i didnt.


----------



## Deleted member 15917 (Mar 7, 2022)

BearBoy said:


> I dont wanna share it around but it works 100% and no problems.


Is it latanoprost? The drug that is used to treat high blood pressure but also has a eye color changing side effect?


----------



## Korea (Mar 7, 2022)

retard_205 said:


> Is latanoprost? The drug that is used to treat high blood pressure but also has a eye color changing side effect?


No he told me.

He's lying when he says he didn't tell me.

I know how.


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Mar 7, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> meeks doesnt mog shit lmao
> right guy mogs him so fucking hard in the eyes of women.


then why wasn't he bailed out?


----------



## BearBoy (Mar 7, 2022)

retard_205 said:


> Is it latanoprost? The drug that is used to treat high blood pressure but also has a eye color changing side effect?


No its nothing like that, its not even contact lenses.

This shit is new and not known.


----------



## Korea (Mar 7, 2022)

Ethereal said:


> then why wasn't he bailed out?


Look at this.

LMAOOOOOO at thinking he could possibly mog meeks.


----------



## Chinlet Ascension (Mar 8, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> For ethnics it seems to jack up their smv dramatically. My guess is it just looks so exotic on a ethnic.


I think light eyes make the face look taller and more angular by adding noticeable lines of contrast in the face. Whites, especially attractive whites, have that look already.


----------



## AscendingHero (Mar 30, 2022)

Korea said:


> I just got done with your mother.
> 
> I'm on my way to your auties house right now to fuck her too.


LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOO

im so using this in the future jfl


----------



## Ascendant (Mar 30, 2022)

With brown eyes he would be rotting in Gulag.

Instead he is a model with a Stacy wife, who doesnt have to do anything besides maintaining his looks, only because he was lucky enough to have blue eyes.


----------



## House Lannister (Mar 30, 2022)

He didn’t even drop a single point. At first it may look bad because our brains are used to seeing him with blue eyes


----------



## Chadullahlite (Mar 30, 2022)

he's still hot tho


----------

